# Rats and noodles



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi guys. Quick question. Can rats eat plain noodles? Thanks.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep  either cooked or raw, mine love them, watching them eat them cooked is really entertaining


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks! My boys will love trying something new.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't be afraid to try new foods with your boys. Rats can pretty much eat anything so long as it's not spicy and in moderation.
But my lot always get something at night time whether it's fresh fruit n veg or cooked dinner I make and I always do extra if it's safe to feed them too.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

WAIT, DONT FEED THE NOODLES , Ive just checked online and noodles can only be fed to rats if you take pictures whilst they are eating them, then post those pictures on pf, it can be very dangerous if you dont follow those explicit instructions, if you dont belive me just ask anyone on the rodent section, they will all back me up


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> WAIT, DONT FEED THE NOODLES , Ive just checked online and noodles can only be fed to rats if you take pictures whilst they are eating them, then post those pictures on pf, it can be very dangerous if you dont follow those explicit instructions, if you dont belive me just ask anyone on the rodent section, they will all back me up


Lol. I will follow this important advice. Will cook some up for them tomorrow. They often have some of the cooked veg or pasta we have for tea and tonight had some noodles left in the packet and wondered if the boys could have them. They eat well bless em.


----------

